# Convert season passes to title wishlists



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Convert season passes to title wishlists. v1.1

A tivoweb module that replaces the standard "season pass menu" with an enhanced version:


Bulk convert all season passes to best quality (or any selected quality)
_this module is based on my previous module to do only that_

Add a Title Wishlist for every Season Pass
note it no longer deletes the old Season Passes - that's now left up to you

Features / Notes:


 Can be useful to keep both SPs and wishlists, as TiVo is clever enough not to record duplicates.
E.g SP will pickup primetime episode, but may not be able to record it due to a clash, the wish list will grab it from the +1 channel

 The priority order is retained from the season passes.

 Season passes (SPs) are tied to a channel, while Title Wishlists are not channel specific
This can cause the wish list version to grab old series - this is good and bad...

 SPs can change title, wishlists being keyword based cannot

 Also be wary of short titles like "CSI" or "Star Trek" which would grab all variant series
also wishlists tend to grab the ominbus in the case of coronation st etc, SPs don't

 Should be useful to retain your SPs when converting to altEPG (which loses SPs, but retains wishlists)

 Can be used post-altepg to recover SPs restored with the backup module into working Wishlists

Install:

Easy download & install via

% *install vseasonpass-module*

(if you have the easy install script )

Otherwise just extract,and ftp over to tivoweb modules directory, and do a quick reload.

Version history:
v1.0 - 21/05/11 Initial release (based on my older bulk edit SP module)
v1.1 - 23/05/11 Checks for duplicate wishlists, handles manual recordings
Now carries over First Run / keep at most settings, added delete links

[Also added sp2wishlist.tcl standalone script to do the conversion]

Coming soon - multi delete and priority sorting.

Screenshot:


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Nice  I shall be using that when I've put in a new 1TB drive to change all the SPs to Best. Thank you.


----------



## davidshack (Aug 17, 2002)

Superb idea - thank you.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

mikerr said:


> Convert season passes to title wishlists.
> 
> Install:
> 
> ...


Cool 

I spelt telnet wrong first time but otherwise only took a few seconds to install 

Automan.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Works well for me


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Haha, not a power user then ? or have only just done a wipe/start over?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

second one  - it was time for a clean out anyway. I've got all the old ones backed up just in case.


----------



## Dougal (Oct 31, 2002)

> Can be useful to keep both SPs and wishlists, as TiVo is clever enough not to record duplicates.
> E.g SP will pickup primetime episode, but may not be able to record it due to a clash, the wish list will grab it from the +1 channel


BTW, don't Season Passes also look on the +1 channel? I think if I set up Season Passes for programmes X & Y, the TiVo will add the first showings (assuming no clashes) to the ToDo lists. However, if I then subsequently add a programme Z season pass that overlaps with say programme Y, TiVo will automatically switch to recording programme Y from the +1 channel.

i.e. I don't think Wishlists are needed to cope with this particular situation. Am I correct, or are there certain situations where the TiVo won't reschedule its recording to the +1 channel on discovering a conflict?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No. Season passes have always been tied to a single channel.
(Still this way on the VM TiVo BTW)

If you use "view upcoming episodes" from the season pass menu onscreen,
it will list episodes on other channels (and you can select them to manually record)
- but won't record them automatically.


----------



## Dougal (Oct 31, 2002)

Right, OK - as you say, I had noticed that if you go into "View episodes" it shows +0 and +1 episodes and only has Season Pass/to be recorded ticks against certain viewings, but for some reason I had assumed that was because it was being smart and only showing ticks against the +0 or +1 channels depending on what the conflict resolution code had currently decided it was going to record.

Now I think about it, perhaps I have always been aware of how it works, but the fact that "View episodes" makes it easy to switch a Season Pass onto the alternative +0/+1 channel has I guess made it feel like it was being smart even though it has required intervention from me.

So, I wonder:

1) Is it possible to set up a Season Pass on each of the +0 and +1 channels, and if so, is TiVo still smart enough not to record both showings?

2) If it is not possible to set up a Season Pass on each of the +0 and +1 channels at the same time, does TiVo automatically cancel the +0 Season Pass if you subsequently request a Season Pass on a +1 channel showing?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It works exactly as option (1) above - many people do that 

- but this module was written for two reasons:

1) Wishlists span all channels, and increasingly programmes are reshown across multiple channels, not just +1's
2) Wishlists are maintained when you move to the post-June 1st EPG, Season Passes are lost.


----------



## asfafa (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for this script Mike. Much appreciated.

Just one caveat - I installed this script but in my Season Pass menu, I didn't get 'SP->Wishlist conversion' option, only the option to change the recording quality of my SPs.

I realised that I also had vseasonpassquality.itcl installed, and once I had renamed it, the conversion option became available.

I noticed also that the new wishlists have been set to 'Repeats & FR' and doesn't retain what the SP was set to. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Easy download & install via
> 
> % *install vseasonpass-module*


Isn't that install script wonderful 

Thanks for the work on this - it'll be invaluable in a week or two


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Probably stupid question, but, I've got TivoWebPlus v1.3.1 which looks very different from the screenshot. Is this module ok to use with this version?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## jrg (May 26, 2002)

asfafa said:


> Thanks for this script Mike. Much appreciated.


ditto.



> I noticed also that the new wishlists have been set to 'Repeats & FR' and doesn't retain what the SP was set to. Is there a reason for this?


there's another little niggle - it'll create duplicate Title wishlist entries, if you happen to have more than one Season pass for the same programme title (it's happened to me, when Tribune started new numbers for existing programmes as they've done a few times.)

Oh, and it breaks if you have a Manual recording in your Todo list. I suggest removing any of those, first.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Have downloaded the zip and ftp over to tivo but the module isn't showing in the menu. I guess it is because in the itcl file, the register_module line has been commented out?

dbobj $sp set Priority [expr [mfs scancount $seasonpassdir] + 1]
set fsid [dbobj $sp fsid]

event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED $TmkDataChanged::SEASON_PASS $fsd
}
#register_module "seasonpass" "Season Pass" "Edit season passes"


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It doesn't have its own top level menu, it replaces the standard tivoweb season pass menu in *user interface/season pass* 
or access directly at http://192.168.1.200/ui/seasonpass


asfafa said:


> I noticed also that the new wishlists have been set to 'Repeats & FR' and doesn't retain what the SP was set to. Is there a reason for this?


No reason other than simplicity in 1st version - I wanted a release out quickly to do SP->WL (not least for my own use!)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

New version uploaded:
v1.1 - 23/05/11 
Checks for duplicate wishlists, handles manual recordings
Now carries over First Run / keep at most settings, added delete links


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> New version uploaded:
> v1.1 - 23/05/11
> Checks for duplicate wishlists, handles manual recordings
> Now carries over First Run / keep at most settings, added delete links


Excellent news as losing the current First Run and Keep At Most settings would destroy the main value of converting Season Passes to Wishlists automatically for many of us.

Only 9 days left to go until June 2nd and the final moment of truth!


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

mikerr said:


> New version uploaded:
> v1.1 - 23/05/11
> Checks for duplicate wishlists, handles manual recordings
> Now carries over First Run / keep at most settings, added delete links


Tried updating mine with the install script

It says


> vseasonpass.itcl not created: newer or same age version exists


Which I installed yesterday

How do I know which one I have (there's no comment inside the script with the version number.....)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

New one has a version number, old one doesn't 

The install script can only add new files, not delete old ones 
so delete the old module and re-run install script

*rm tivoweb-tcl/modules/vseasonpass.itcl
install vseasonpass-module*


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

mikerr said:


> New one has a version number, old one doesn't
> 
> The install script can only add new files, not delete old ones
> so delete the old module and re-run install script
> ...


Deleted the old vseasonpass.itcl and repeated the install followed by a full reload of Tivoweb

Still seems the same as before - no sign of a version number on the screen or in the script

Has the target of the install command been updated??


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PhilG said:


> Deleted the old vseasonpass.itcl and repeated the install
> 
> Still seems the same as before - no sign of a version number on the screen or in the script
> 
> Has the target of the install command been updated??


I suggest you simply upload it the old way with Filezilla or Cute FTP etc instead.

Fancy and impressive though Mike's new web install method is the old tried and trusted methods for the time being still seem to be more reliable.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I suggest you simply upload it the old way with Filezilla or Cute FTP etc instead.
> 
> Fancy and impressive though Mike's new web install method is the old tried and trusted methods for the time being still seem to be more reliable.


Well, that DID work (of course)

The other way is so much cooler though


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The web install script keeps .tar archives in /tmp 
and won't download a new one unless that's deleted.

Other linux'es clear /tmp every day - not sure if tivo only does it every reboot ?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Other linux'es clear /tmp every day - not sure if tivo only does it every reboot ?


So the case for rebooting your Tivo daily on a timer by turning it off for 2 minutes at say 5am once again presents itself.

I have been doing that for the last six years with my two Samsung HA250JCs and despite all the claims of the doom sayers about the extra hard drive wear that they alleged is involved the two hard drives have already exceeded most reasonable expectations of their maximum likely lifetime in constant 24/7 Tivo use.


----------



## asfafa (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Mike for the update!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> So the case for rebooting your Tivo daily on a timer by turning it off for 2 minutes at say 5am once again presents itself.
> 
> I have been doing that for the last six years with my two Samsung HA250JCs and despite all the claims of the doom sayers about the extra hard drive wear that they alleged is involved the two hard drives have already exceeded most reasonable expectations of their maximum likely lifetime in constant 24/7 Tivo use.


So you'd say six years is more than the lifetime you'd expect for a TiVo? Interesting.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL!  Stop it now...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> So you'd say six years is more than the lifetime you'd expect for a TiVo? Interesting.


I would say the hard drive is a consumable that the Tivo user is entitled to replace. The fact that many Tivo hard drives have failed in only two or three years whilst the machine continue to run on for many years with a new drive is proof of that. Any Tivo Lifetime Service contractual condition to the contrary is an Unfair Contract Term in my opinion.

If a hard drive is not a consumable that the end user can replace then why do so many notebook computers have a convenient flap on the bottom that you can replace the hard drive through by unscrewing only two screws without disassembling the entire machine. That is not true of say a notebook computer's TFT screen or any of is internal fans.

Also why does Sky make replacement of a hard drive on its Sky+ and Sky HD boxes so easy if they are not consumables that the end user is intended to be able to replace?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Tivo had a sticker on the case preventing access to the hard drives without invalidating the warranty. It was possible at one point to send your Tivo away for a replacement disk but that clearly wasn't something Tivo wanted you to do yourself.

A case has screws that doesn't mean the manufacturer is happy for the user to muck around inside. Once you've opened the box everything after that was goodwill.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> If a hard drive is not a consumable that the end user can replace then why do so many notebook computers have a convenient flap on the bottom that you can replace the hard drive through by unscrewing only two screws without disassembling the entire machine. T


Er, your TiVo not only has no flap, it has a sticker saying "don't open me" that you have to break, requires specialist tools to open the box and when inside has a power supply that will give you a shock if you touch it. It's very clearly not designed as a "consumable", quite aside from any common sense definition of the term (a hard disk is not "consumed" like ink in a printer of oil in a car.)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Er, your TiVo not only has no flap, it has a sticker saying "don't open me" that you have to break, requires specialist tools to open the box and when inside has a power supply that will give you a shock if you touch it. It's very clearly not designed as a "consumable", quite aside from any common sense definition of the term (a hard disk is not "consumed" like ink in a printer of oil in a car.)


That sticker was about invalidating the warranty not electrical safety. There is nothing about the inside of a Tivo which is significantly different from the inside of a desktop PC with a tv tuner card. Owners regularly upgrade hard drives and other components in desktop computers them themselves. The basic rule of electrical safety is to disconnect the unit from the mains before you open it. Also as I know you have opened and worked on your own Tivo internally it would appear that you are being something of a hypocrit just because it suits your argument.

At this point it also almost begins to appear as though Tivo must be paying you to appear on these forums as their representative. Although the actual reality is that having worked on the AltEPG you are just annoyed to see any posts by other Tivo owners that might potentially render its creation unnecessary. I think you should come clean and admit that this is why you are giving me such a hard time.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

When replacing a hard drive you have to reinstall the operating system, which is proprietory, copyrighted software. On a 'regular' computer or notebook you are often given an installation disk to do this reinstallation. TiVo have never done this. It is perfectly within their rights to protect their intellectual property by insisting that unauthorised copying of their software will invalidate the warranty and consitute a breach of their service agreement. 

That they have had the goodwill to allow users to hack the software says a lot for the company. They could easily have 'done an Apple' and bricked the customised machines with updates from time to time.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> {to TCM 2007}it also almost begins to appear as though Tivo must be paying you to appear on these forums as their representative.


Sigh. We know you are losing the argument. That confirms it.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> That sticker was about invalidating the warranty not electrical safety. There is nothing about the inside of a Tivo which is significantly different from the inside of a desktop PC with a tv tuner card.


That is categorically untrue. The insides of a TiVo have an unprotected power supply in which elements which can retain a charge long after device is disconnected are exposed. It would instantly fail any safety regulation for a user serviceable device.

PC power supplies are sealed, safe units for this reason.



> Although the actual reality is that having worked on the AltEPG you are just annoyed to see any posts by other Tivo owners that might potentially render its creation unnecessary. I think you should come clean and admit that this is why you are giving me such a hard time.


I'm giving you a hard time because you are talking nonsense; the rest of that paragraph is a pretty good example of such nonsense. I've asked you before to stop attributing false motives to my actions; please do me the courtesy of doing so.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm obviously wasting my time arguing with people determined to make up arguments to defend Tivo's position. Spending time providing information to journalists is obviously a more worthwhile course of action.

So far as I am aware no Tivo owner has been electrocuted while upgrading their Tivo power supply. If we were talking CRT televisions now that really is a device it would be dangerous to disassemble yourself.

Oh yes and many congratulations TCM2007 on dragging this tread completely and utterly off topic. My comments about rebooting the Tivo once a day to avoid the issues with installing the Wishlist conversion utility were perfectly valid in relation to the thread but provided you with the bridge head you needed to start claiming I was in violation of Tivo's service conditions or electrical safety rules and so forth.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Trinitron said:


> Sigh. We know you are losing the argument. That confirms it.


I made it perfectly clear in the next sentence that TCM's motivation for always taking Tivo's side on their withdrawal of Lifetime Service was in fact a different one relating to his involvement in the AltEPG project.

Still there is nothing like taking one sentence of what someone said deliberately out of context in order to try to score a point I suppose.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I made it perfectly clear in the next sentence that TCM's motivation for always taking Tivo's side on their withdrawal of Lifetime Service was in fact a different one relating to his involvement in the AltEPG project.


Pete, I've asked you nicely several times (over many years now) to stop attributing false motives to my actions. I don't understand why you continue to do so. Especially libellous ones like suggesting I want the TiVo service to end for some self interested reasons. As you come from a monied family you could probably afford to defend a libel action better than I could afford to bring one unfortunately.

I can only think it's linked to the psychological problems you've exhibited in other threads, where you can't bring yourself not to constantly criticise and niggle at people who are trying to help you. Some kind of OCD-related issues I guess.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> So far as I am aware no Tivo owner has been electrocuted while upgrading their Tivo power supply. If we were talking CRT televisions now that really is a device it would be dangerous to disassemble yourself.


So that makes it safe does it??? What a load of b******s you talk Pete! TCM2007 is 100% correct (I used to be a test engineer at a test house in a previous life, testing IT, telecom and consumer electronics equipment for electrical safety compliance).

A PC has no user accessible parts at hazardous voltages (user accessible generally means that access can be gained by the user either without the use of a tool, or using a tool as instructed by the manufacturer). As TCM2007 states the PSU in a PC is sealed, and in most cases double insulated. Open up a TiVo and you have access to hazardous parts in the PSU, therefore the whole of the inside of a TiVo would be classed as non-user accessible (I don't recall any instructions in the TiVo manual regarding taking off the lid). If it's not user accessible then the HD can't be classified as a user-replacable part. This is also the reason why dial-up modem PC cards all had a nice plastic cover over part of the circuit board. The parts under this cover were deemed non-user accessible, since they were hazardous - you can get a nasty belt from the ringing signal sent down your phone line!



Pete77 said:


> The basic rule of electrical safety is to disconnect the unit from the mains before you open it.


No - the basic rule of electrical safety is to follow the manufacturer's instructions (which also have to comply with the same requirements as the kit itself). I'm 100% certain that the instructions will not include details of how to open up the case and just as certain that they'll contain a statement warning you NOT to do the same (no user serviceable parts, etc.) Unplugging the unit from the mains will not protect you from getting a nasty belt from one of the large electrolytic capacitors used in PSUs!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

So Benedict can you swear to us with hand on heart that you have never ever taken the lid off your own Tivo. Or have you excused yourself on the grounds of your professional training to test electrical safety.

I think what you are referring to is the lovely industry of Health and Safety which costs the UK a lot of money to very little productive benefit in its current extreme form. Although obviously its of been productive benefit to you and your family.

The most dangerous appliances out there are probably toasters and you don't even need to take the cover off one of those to kill yourself. All you need to do is stick your finger on the slot while its on and in the process of toasting something. Strangely enough I have always resisted the temptation to do that.

Also if what you say is true in practical terms (it may of course be true in theoretical by the book Health and Safety guv terms) then I'm surprised that Tivoland and Tivocentral are still in business and have not by now long since been sued to death for causing personal injury. Both of those place even sell the power supply. The most hazardous item to tinker with.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

So 4 people have told you that the design of Tivo case clearly indicates that the hard drives are not intended to be accessed by the user. Your assertion that they are user replaceable has been strongly refuted.

Now you argue that because no one has actually died opening the case, then we must all be wrong?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Timeout guys !

Please take this bickering to another thread, this thread is about the *SP/WL module*.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

mikerr said:


> The web install script keeps .tar archives in /tmp
> and won't download a new one unless that's deleted.
> 
> Other linux'es clear /tmp every day - not sure if tivo only does it every reboot ?


I'm not sure why install needs to do this?

Most people will probably only install a hack once, so keeping the .tar file around serves no purpose

It just makes it awkward for the occasional re-install of a hack (or a hack upgrade)

Any chance install can be changed to delete the .tar file(s) when it's done with them??


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Timeout guys !


Sorry for the thread pollution


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Have run the conversion script and it failthfully converted all the SP titles to wishlist titles. Problem is, it also copies across special characters (like : ) and so the wishlist title fails to find any matches. For example, season pass CSI: Miami created a wishlist CSI: Miami but Tivo could not find any upcoming programmes for the wishlist (plenty for the SP).


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for this, it's very useful.

The problem it has given me is with the season pass for "V", as the wish list is now recording everything with V in the title, as TiVo intended!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

velocitysurfer1 said:


> The problem it has given me is with the season pass for "V", as the wish list is now recording everything with V in the title, as TiVo intended!


Surely it is actually a major design defect if Tivo does not let you set a Wishlist to record only programs with a title of "V" exactly rather than any title containing the letter V.

Fortunately we also have Season Passes to try and cope with this situation.


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Surely it is actually a major design defect if Tivo does not let you set a Wishlist to record only programs with a title of "V" exactly rather than any title containing the letter V.
> 
> Fortunately we also have Season Passes to try and cope with this situation.


The Season Pass was for V, as set from the series title, and not for "V", so when the SP got changed to a Wishlist it became V.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Title wishlists are always keyword searches, and more to the point search _both _ headline title *and* episode title:

A wishlist on "V" matches Cricket 
where the episode title is 
England *v* Sri Lanka

Note that V doesn't match Volcanoes though, unless you type V*


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> A wishlist on "V" matches Cricket
> where the episode title is
> England *v* Sri Lanka


That would explain some of those odd recordings on my Tivo for which I have never been able to work out the cause.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> That would explain some of those odd recordings on my Tivo for which I have never been able to work out the cause.


You can use TivoWeb to see the SP or Wishlist which generated the recording, but you have to get your hands dirty with the object viewer IIRC.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Whenever I click on Season Pass in TiVoWebPlus 1.3.1, it lists a few of the season passes and then gives me what's below. I've installed this script anyway to see if it helps, but no season passes have been converted into wish lists. What follows is something I've had for some time. I rarely look at that page so haven't really done anything about it.

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/seasonpass' ''
can't open object (0x00030019)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $seasonpassdir "" 20 {
set sp [db $db openid $fsid]
set type [defaultval 1 [dbobj $sp get Type]]
incr priority
set ..."
(procedure "action_seasonpass" line 14)
invoked from within
"action_seasonpass $chan "" $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 41)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> Whenever I click on Season Pass in TiVoWebPlus 1.3.1, it lists a few of the season passes and then gives me what's below. I've installed this script anyway to see if it helps, but no season passes have been converted into wish lists. What follows is something I've had for some time. I rarely look at that page so haven't really done anything about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give.


Try installing TivoWebPlus 2.1.b (its latest version) or Tivoweb 1.9.4 as TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 never worked properly with the UK Tivo in my experience.

I always suffered from the error screens that you have mentioned when I tried to use it.

See this thread for recent discussions on the subject:-

www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462012


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Try installing TivoWebPlus 2.1.b (its latest version) or Tivoweb 1.9.4 as TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 never worked properly with the UK Tivo in my experience.
> 
> I always suffered from the error screens that you have mentioned when I tried to use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll look into that. How do I get this Season Pass script to work, though, please, as I've installed it as instructed but my Wishlists are empty.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> Thanks. I'll look into that. How do I get this Season Pass script to work, though, please, as I've installed it as instructed but my Wishlists are empty.


Actually I now realise that TivoWebPlus 2.1 does not support external modules and TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 is known to be unreliable in many circumstances.

Mike's Season Pass to Wishlist conversion utility is a Tivoweb module largely written for the Tivoweb 1.9.4 environment and not a script so you need Tivoweb 1.9.4 to run it.

My advice would be to install Tivoweb 1.9.4 and attendant modules using Mike of Tivocentral's easy install solution as I find that Tivoweb 1.9.4 works properly (and also continues to benefit from new module development by Mike) whilst TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 does not.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454458 for details of how to install tivoweb 1.9.4 and other hacks for tivoweb 1.9.4 with Mike's easy install scripts.

You can run both TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 and Tivoweb 1.9.4 on the same Tivo and switch between them using the www.tivohackman.com module that you then install the appropriate version of in each of the two different forms of Tivoweb. You should only load one of the two Tivowebs at Tivo boot up time though as otherwise they take up too much Tivo memory. Personally I think I and most old hands here stick with Tivoweb 1.9.4 as being more reliable and robust with UK Series 1 Tivos.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Hmmm. I managed to run it on TivoWebPlus 1.3.1

The errors you get above I occasionally see - but a reload or reboot fixes them for quite a while.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Mark Bennett said:


> Hmmm. I managed to run it on TivoWebPlus 1.3.1
> 
> The errors you get above I occasionally see - but a reload or reboot fixes them for quite a while.


Thanks. I just tried a Quick Reload, and then had to reboot the TiVo to get the TiVoWebPlus usable again, but it's still doing the same. (Haven't tried a Full Reload. Is that the one you normally do?)

However, I've backed up all the Season Passes so presumably once I do the AltEPG guided setup and lose my season passes (as I understand I will), I can just restore those?

I'll give thought to updating to a TiVoWeb 1.9.4 but have got a few other things that need sorting out just at the mo (all of which will be sorted before my guide data runs out, as so far I've successfully connected to AltEPG but haven't yet done a guided setup) and don't want to rush it.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Not quite, as season ids don't align. You can restore, convert to a wish list, and then to a season pass.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The backup/restore module won't restore season passes created pre-altepg will it?

That's part of the reason for this module -the altepg conversion loses SPs, but not wishlists
so convert Season Passes to wishlists before converting to altepg.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> I'll give thought to updating to a TiVoWeb 1.9.4


Technically that would be a _downgrade_ - TivoWebPlus 1.3 came after Tivoweb 1.9.4 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoweb

.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

spitfires said:


> Technically that would be a _downgrade_ - TivoWebPlus 1.3 came after Tivoweb 1.9.4 .


However TivoWebPlus is designed in such a way that in reality in all its versions it works less well and is much, much less stable with the UK S1 Tivo than Tivoweb 1.9.4 I am sure this is not true for the US S2 and other similar Tivos for which it was mainly designed.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

mikerr said:


> The backup/restore module won't restore season passes created pre-altepg will it?
> 
> That's part of the reason for this module -the altepg conversion loses SPs, but not wishlists
> so convert Season Passes to wishlists before converting to altepg.


It did on mine, but the series ids don't match the new ids, so you still have to do the wish lists anyway. The restored series are totally useless.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> However TivoWebPlus is designed in such a way that in reality in all its versions it works less well and is much, much less stable with the UK S1 Tivo than Tivoweb 1.9.4 I am sure this is not true for the US S2 and other similar Tivos for which it was mainly designed.


Irrelevant.

And wrong.

Since, by your own admission, you don't actually use TivoWebPlus then you are in no position to comment on whether it is better or worse than the 9 years old Tivoweb.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

spitfires said:


> Since, by your own admission, you don't actually use TivoWebPlus then you are in no position to comment on whether it is better or worse than the 9 years old Tivoweb.


When have I ever admitted that? I have TivoWebPlus 2.1.3 installed on my Tivo and can switch between it and Tivoweb 1.9.4 using the Hackman module.

However my Tivo boots up with Tivoweb 1.9.4 running by default because I have always found there to be numerous problems with error messages and wonky home page screens etc running TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 and then 2.1.3 that do not occur with Tivoweb 1.9.4

It is quite clear that the Tivo S1 was never the primary intended hardware that was expected to be used with TivoWebPlus even though it did make a token effort to try and support it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Having been in the USA for 10 days and my main Tivo having also run out of EPG data while I was there I have now found time to try to update my main Tivo to the AltEPG. Howeer first I wanted to run Mike's Tivoweb utility to convert my Season Passes to Wishlists.

However even though I have ftp'ed over the file to the tivoweb-tcl/modules directory I can't get the enhanced Season Pass module to work. All I get instead is a list of tcl INTERNAL SERVER ERROR messages at the top of my Season Pass module or the Tivo completely reboots.

I have had a long running problem with my Tivoweb 1.9.4 setup with the User Interface menu sometimes not showing up for no particular reason and this only being rectifiable by exiting Tivoweb completely and restarting it at a tcl prompt. This is a regular problem even though my Tivo is rebooted once a day anyway on a timer power switch at 5am.

The message I am getting at the top of the Season Pass module screen when I try to access it is:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/seasonpass' ''
> Invalid /Schedule format: ''
> ...


After a full Tivo reboot just now the User Interface menu did show up again in Tivoweb but when I selected the Season Pass module from it I again just got the above INTERNAL SERVER ERROR message.

Does Mike have any suggestions about why this is happening? All my other Tivoweb modules are running as normal.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

asfafa said:


> Just one caveat - I installed this script but in my Season Pass menu, I didn't get 'SP->Wishlist conversion' option, only the option to change the recording quality of my SPs.
> 
> I realised that I also had vseasonpassquality.itcl installed, and once I had renamed it, the conversion option became available.


I wonder if the above is the cause of the problem although on my Tivo I already had this module installed as being seasonpassquality.itcl and not as vseasonpassquality.itcl

No I just removed seasonpassquality.itcl completely from my Tivo but after a reboot I am still getting this error message when I select the Season Pass module from User Interface.



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/seasonpass' ''
> Invalid /Schedule format: ''
> ...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

"error "Invalid /Schedule format: '[lindex $schedlist 1]'""

I'm not familiar with the module, but $schedlist sounds like it probably contains the list of scheduled programmes. As you've hung on to the bitter end, your list of scheduled programmes will be empty, which may have caused the error.

You should have run the module before you went.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> "error "Invalid /Schedule format: '[lindex $schedlist 1]'""
> 
> I'm not familiar with the module, but $schedlist sounds like it probably contains the list of scheduled programmes.


My "To Do" list still shows a daily manual recording on Sky News designed to put it back on a normal channel instead of channel 998 after the daily power cycle on a mains timer. Also one's To Do list always shows entries for all programs that you have Season Passes and Wishlists for at the bottom of the list after the scheduled programs so I don't accept your argument that the list is now truly empty.



> You should have run the module before you went.


How typical of you to gloat at my misfortune just because you are satisfactorily recording everything in HD on your Windows Media Centre setup.

I am also equally confident that instead of gloating like you that Mike will instead simply now work on updating his SP conversion module to deal with this situation.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> My "To Do" list still shows a daily manual recording on Sky News designed to put it back on a normal channel instead of channel 998 after the daily power cycle on a mains timer. Also one's To Do list always shows entries for all programs that you have Season Passes and Wishlists for at the bottom of the list after the scheduled programs so I don't accept your argument that the list is now truly empty.


Accept it or not; either way your module won't work.



> How typical of you to gloat at my misfortune just because you are satisfactorily recording everything in HD on your Windows Media Centre setup.
> 
> I am also equally confident that instead of gloating like you that Mike will instead simply now work on updating his SP conversion module to deal with this situation.


It wasn't a gloat. I am, coincidently, amused by the irony that your reluctance to switch to the AltEPG you think so poorly of has come back to bite you, but if I'd wanted to say that I would have. Oh, I just did.

Maybe Mike will help you, but as everyone else will have switched by now, he'd be putting himself out just to help save you from recreating a few season passes, despite your slagging off his service and constantly impugning his motivations. He's a bigger man than me if he does that.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

(I've looked at the module code; it's failing because there is no guide data. $schedlist hold the schedules for a station, not the TDL).


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> it's failing because there is no guide data. $schedlist hold the schedules for a station, not the TDL).


I don't see why the module needs to refer to the Guide Data in order to convert Seasons Passes that still exist on the Tivo in to Wishlists using the name of the Season Pass series to do so.

As to me allegedly impugning Mike's motivations and so on I would like to known on what basis you make such malicious and untrue claims. The fact of the matter is that ever since Mike started up TivoCentral I have spent much of my time commending his service to other Tivocommunity forum members including the fact that it was usually cheaper than Tivoheaven for the same upgrade drive product.

I am sure that I am not the only Tivo S1 owner who has let their Tivo run out of data who now wants to upgrade to the AltEPG so I am sure that Mike will have every reason to update his conversion utility to cope with current circumstances if it is technically possible to do so.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I don't see why the module needs to refer to the Guide Data in order to convert Seasons Passes that still exist on the Tivo in to Wishlists using the name of the Season Pass series to do so.


I'm sure that now the module knows that you don't think it should do that it will stop being so silly and start working immediately. I find that often works with code. Once you've chastised it, please post the version which has fixed itself.



> I am sure that I am not the only Tivo S1 owner who has let their Tivo run out of data who now wants to upgrade to the AltEPG so I am sure that Mike will have every reason to update his conversion utility to cope with current circumstances if it is technically possible to do so.


I'd be fairly sure you are. Why would anyone but the most bloody minded have waited as long as this; BBC data ran out ages ago?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> I don't see why the module needs to refer to the Guide Data


Tivoweb itself expects guide data in various places, this module is in turn built upon on original tivoweb code.


TCM2007 said:


> I'm sure that now the module knows that you don't think it should do that it will stop being so silly and start working immediately. I find that often works with code. Once you've chastised it, please post the version which has fixed itself.


Well I tried shouting at it but that didn't work, so I had to edit the code instead 

sp2wishlist.tcl in first post - not a tivoweb module, just a script:

% *install sp2wishlist*
% *sp2wishlist.tcl*

Adding wishlist for ....
Adding wishlist for ....
Adding wishlist for ....

The script doesn't need any guide data.

I'm sure there's still some latecomers left ...!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Well I tried shouting at it but that didn't work, so I had to edit the code instead
> 
> sp2wishlist.tcl in first post - not a tivoweb module, just a script:
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this Mike. I'm glad to see that my faith that your TCL coding skills are slightly superior to those of TCM2007 were not misplaced.:up::up::up:

However will your script convert a Season Pass to a Wishlist with the same options as each individual Season Pass previously possessed terms of Keep Until, Recording Quality and the number of episodes to keep etc? Or will it only use some kind of default setting?



> I'm sure there's still some latecomers left ...!


This is summer holiday season so I'm also sure that is the case. Also what about Tivos that have been out of service for a little while but are being brought back in to use now that the EPG data is free for all Tivos.

However could you possibly also post a version of your script in a downloadable file in the thread as I must confess that I have not yet installed your self install hack on my Tivo.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Many thanks for this Mike. I'm glad to see that my faith that your TCL coding skills are slightly superior to those of TCM2007 were not misplaced.:up::up::up:


Er, Mike confirmed my diagnosis Pete,


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> I'm glad to see that my faith that your TCL coding skills are slightly superior to those of TCM2007 were not misplaced.:up::up::up:


TCM correctly said your problem was lack of guide data...



Pete77 said:


> will your script convert a Season Pass to a Wishlist with the same options as each individual Season Pass previously possessed terms of Keep Until, Recording Quality and the number of episodes to keep etc? Or will it only use some kind of default setting?


Yes it carries over Episodes to Keep and First Run/Repeats,
they're all set to Best quality and Keep until space needed (but you could edit them afterwards).



> However could you possibly also post a version of your script in a downloadable file in the thread as I must confess that I have not yet installed your self install hack on my Tivo.





mikerr said:


> *sp2wishlist.tcl in first post* - not a tivoweb module, just a script


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Yes it carries over Episodes to Keep and First Run/Repeats, they're all set to Best quality and Keep until space needed (but you could edit them afterwards).


Is there any chance of an alternative version that sets them all to Basic quality and Keep Until space needed?

I am intending to move over to Best/Mode 0 quality some time but that really awaits me installing a new hard drive and watching all the long archived recordings on this Tivo that are worth watching. Obviously at just over 6 years old I can't expect these two Samsung HA250JC drives to survive that much longer.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Alternately, spend half an hour setting up new SPs on your AltEPGs rather than getting someone else to do the work for you.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Alternately, spend half an hour setting up new SPs on your AltEPGs rather than getting someone else to do the work for you.


As Mike seems to enjoy helping all Tivo users in need rather than only those Tivo users who pay him sufficient homage and deference I am sure that if he can provide other iterations of his tcl script he will do so.

I did take a look at the tcl script in a Linux file editor but couldn't immediately see a line that controlled recording quality. I am therefore inclined to suspect that Best may in fact simply be a default setting so does not need to be specified but other recording qualities would require to specifically be set in the script.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Alternately, spend half an hour setting up new SPs on your AltEPGs rather than getting someone else to do the work for you.


You have to laugh!!! He just doesn't get it does he?

*Pete77 - "Hmm, I've got a problem & I want to save myself some time changing SP's but I can't be bothered, who could fix it? I know Mikerr & TCM could. Oh, but I've slagged them off in the past. Never mind. I'm sure they'll take some of their precious time to help me. With the time I'm saving I must read that book I bought, 'How To Win Friends & Influence People'."*

I'm now off to check the AltEPG forum to see how many posts Pete77 has made asking for help in swapping his TiVo over to a system he has publicly slagged off at every opportunity.

Again, you've got to laugh. Not at Pete77 but at the people who foolishly waste their time helping this individual knowing that the odds are they will be stabbed in the back/slagged off etc. at some point in the future if they don't drop everything they are doing immediately & help him with his coding needs!

I still can't belive that he's allowed on that forum after some of the things he has said. Dave's obviously a much bigger man than I am or maybe it's for the entertainment value?

Martin


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> You have obviously forgotten how a Tivo works as a non user but actually you can't set up a Season Pass for a series that is not currently running in the Tivo EPG.


No, but you can edit the wishlist SPs to change the quality settings.



> I did take a look at the tcl script in a Linux file editor but couldn't immediately see a line that controlled recording quality. I am therefore inclined to suspect that Best may in fact simply be a default setting so does not need to be specified but other recording qualities would require to specifically be set in the script.


I haven't tried it but it looks like vseasonpass.itcl operates like the old Tivoweb script where there is a global SP quality option button at the bottom of the page.

Alternatively, change the line

set recquality [defaultval 100 [dbobj $sp get RecordQuality]]

to

set recquality 0

and that should put all wishlists at quality 0 = basic.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The tivoweb module has an option to batch convert all season passes to a set quality 
(normally best - but any quality can be selected in a drop down list). 
Note this also affects the quality of auto-recording wishlists.

So if you have no guide data:
1. convert your SPs to wishlists with the standalone script, 
2. then batch convert all wishlists to basic(!) later using the tivoweb module when you have guide data.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Trinitron said:


> I haven't tried it but it looks like vseasonpass.itcl operates like the old Tivoweb script where there is a global SP quality option button at the bottom of the page.
> 
> Alternatively, change the line
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Trinitron for proving that you are quite clearly a bigger person than some other forum members since heaven knows we do seem to have had some significant major disagreements of our own in recent months on here.

For my own part limited and inadequate though my Tivo hacking skills are (especially when it comes to TCL where I have very limited understanding of the language) I would always attempt to help another forum member with a technical query here if and when I had the skills to do so. Those who don't do so remind me of the old bully gang in the school playground who will pick on certain people they don't like and only work with those who are part of their current in crowd.



> So if you have no guide data:
> 1. convert your SPs to wishlists with the standalone script,
> 2. then batch convert all wishlists to basic(!) later using the tivoweb module when you have guide data.


Thanks also to Mike for pointing out that his season pass to Wishlist script can be run again on Wishlists globally once the Tivo has gude data to alter their recording quality.

Also with regard to re-using the existing Wishlists to generate the SPs compared to entering from scratch it isn't just the time involved but also the principle of losing the link with SPs that have some in cases existed for over eight years. Being able to use them to generate the Wishlist creates a much greater feeling of Tivo continuity even with the AltEPG.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry Pete, could you say that again? You're so far away up there on your high horse I can't hear you very well down here.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Whereas no one can teach you anything about intentionally missing the point.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think at this juncture we should be mindful of ozsat's requests to keep forum threads on topic.

In fact I intend to remove a couple of my own posts which may possibly not have fully met that objective.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Getting back firmly on topic I have now run Mike's tcl utility and note that at the present time (pre Alt EPG migration) Tivoweb shows my former Seasons Passes as being both Season Passes and Wishlists in User Interface but I cannot view them through the Tivo interface due to those menus being inaccessible as a result of running out of Guide Data. I assume that when I convert over to Alt EPG that they will then only be shown as Wishlists as Guided Setup will discover no matching TMSIDs for them in the new EPG data and so hence get rid of them during the Guided Setup process?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Guided Setup doesn't delete SPs, but they will become orphaned. You'll have to delete them. (Well, you won't have to, but you'll be creating a pointless processing load if you don't). the whole thing is a bit of a mess, esp. when you remember that wishlists are not the same as SPs.

You really would be better recreating them from scratch IMHO.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Guided Setup doesn't delete SPs, but they will become orphaned. You'll have to delete them. (Well, you won't have to, but you'll be creating a pointless processing load if you don't). the whole thing is a bit of a mess, esp. when you remember that wishlists are not the same as SPs.
> 
> You really would be better recreating them from scratch IMHO.


Yes in theory to the purist I would be better off doing this but then I would be better off also using fresh hard drives and the AltEPG image.

For now I fancy on struggling on with the current hard drives with my many existing recordings and seeing how the whole thing copes including what use it makes of old thumbs (I suspect the answer will be none).

As my current hard drives really not should be that much longer for this world but my addiction to my Tivo is severe (despite my inability to gel with some members of the Tivo "in crowd) I am sure that in due course I probably will do a fresh install on a new hard drive. For now though carrying on in this imperfect way with my six year old hard drives seems a better bet. After all don't forget that the AltEPG is itself only an Alpha Test system. It would in my opinion be better to do a clean install when it has reached the end of testing and is a proven live system.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Cleaning out a whole load of duff SPs and thumbs would probably make for a more stable system, without having to do a clean install.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Cleaning out a whole load of duff SPs and thumbs would probably make for a more stable system, without having to do a clean install.


I still largely have that option though as at any time I can still re-run Guided Setup again doing a Clear and Delete Everything (apart from programs in Now Playing) or just deleting Thumbs and the To Do list.

For now I will see how things go with a minimum level Guided Setup conversion. If its all quite hopeless I can always do a Clear and Delete everything later on.

At least I managed to get a network connection to the AltEPG server after discovering that for some reason the server connection had been changed to 192.168.1.1 in nic_config_tivo instead of the 192.168.0.1 my router setup required. This undoubtedly was to do with me temporarily changing the connection method from network to daily call to prevent account closed happening while I was running out the Tivo remaining data. Mike then gave me a further telnet command on the forum to just turn on Tivoweb access again (without re-enabling network for the daily call) but this seemed to confused nic_config_tivo when I changed the daily call type back to network today in nic_config_tivo.

The bottom line is even I have now changed to the AltEPG as clearly a Tivo EPG is better than no EPG. I remain optimistic that in the long run the AltEPG will be even better than it is now in its current Alpha test version.

I suggest that those of you who still completely object to our Tivo S1 Tribune EPG being cut off go along and give your views to the staff of Virgin Media at their Virgin Tivo stall on the concourse of Victoria Station for the remainder of this week (until July 29th). Their ludicrous suggestion in my case was that I needed to move house in order to get a Virgin Tivo:down::down::down:

See my separate thread on this subject in this forum at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=473381


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Here's a script to put quotes around a given wishlist. It's quick and dirty and the risk is yours etc but it may be useful to someone. I wrote it so that the Title Wishlist I ended up with for "Getting on", which has matched an episode called "Getting Back on the Catwalk " of a programme, would only match where the words from my original Season Pass title appear together.

ie old wishlist: GETTING ON
new wishlist: "GETTING ON"

I've now converted all my title WLs that used to be SPs this way.

NB it is wrapped in a 7z archive and then zipped.


----------

